# June 2009 - Puppy Photo Contest - Vote Here



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Lots of nice photos... now before you leave.... pick one that you like best and vote.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Lots of nice photos... now before you leave.... pick one that you like best and vote.


You're right Chris - lovely stuff for this month!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

This is so unfair. It's so hard to decide.


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

I want to choose more than one!! How are we expected to decide???????


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Soooo hard to decide! Lots of beautiful dogs to choose from but there's just one that looks like he's on a mission to win! :


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is my favorite that wasn't entered this month....Lucy.... :wave:


----------

